# cable's problem with ASRock 775i65G



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to your forums and hope someone can reall help me as i am waiting for an answer to get my PC working, actuly i wanted to build my own PC so i bought ASRock 775i65G and of course with  CPU, graphic's card ect.. but it seems no working and have no idea why but i think there are 3 small cables which gives the power to the motherboard i think but anyway i got them wrong and here is a picture of what i mean and can someone explain to me and (with pictures please to get everything right)





(sorry for my bad english as it isn't my first languge)
(i will wait here at the moment because im posting from a cafe net and really want to know an answer)


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 21, 2007)

read the manual?


----------



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks for your fast reply and yeh i did read it but didn't understand what do they mean :S


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 21, 2007)

kieth said:


> thanks for your fast reply and yeh i did read it but didn't understand what do they mean :S



the words of the connector face downwards. Try that. It will work.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2007)

This is my best guess

http://img.techpowerup.org/070621/picture1se0.jpg


----------



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

> This is my best guess
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070621/picture1se0.jpg
> __________________


thanks agean man ur the one here 
Editied: i will do that i replyed be4 i see ur last answer lol


----------



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

the problem now i don't see anything on my screen even when i put the instaliton CD nuthing happens.
so any idea what happend?? i insert the CD and restarted my PC then? nothing? i should get an instalition menu but i don't see anything now only black screen.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 21, 2007)

those cables are for connecting basically, to the LED light to show hard disk drive activity, the power button for turning the pc on, the reset button (if you have one, most do) to reset the computer softly instead of a hard boot and the last cable is for the light on the pc to let you know its on. IF those are mixed up or reversed (polarity and what not) basically, you wont be able to turn it on from the button, reset it, see hdd activity light and power light.

Wile E did a good job of showing you where the cables go to help you out. Its a bit confusing the first time you do it as, you sit there and are like, what the hell is this? 
But in the end it should be good to go. IF you restarted the computer, did the bios come up or post screen or splash screen at all? IF not, your monitor may not be connected, the card may not be seated right, connection problem with the monitor or your missing a cable or two or switch. I hope everything works out for you. 

BTW, welcome to the boards.


----------



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> those cables are for connecting basically, to the LED light to show hard disk drive activity, the power button for turning the pc on, the reset button (if you have one, most do) to reset the computer softly instead of a hard boot and the last cable is for the light on the pc to let you know its on. IF those are mixed up or reversed (polarity and what not) basically, you wont be able to turn it on from the button, reset it, see hdd activity light and power light.
> 
> Wile E did a good job of showing you where the cables go to help you out. Its a bit confusing the first time you do it as, you sit there and are like, what the hell is this?
> But in the end it should be good to go. IF you restarted the computer, did the bios come up or post screen or splash screen at all? IF not, your monitor may not be connected, the card may not be seated right, connection problem with the monitor or your missing a cable or two or switch. I hope everything works out for you.
> ...



Well thanks alot agean and you guys very helpful here i can say, and still got the other problem which is the blank screen and i see nothing, hmm i might miss something a cable or so? because i pluged them all in the correct place. i got a new graphic's card but i didn't put it in my motherboard because i still didn't finish the motherboard instalition step, so what should i do ? hmm guys there are some stuff i didn't understand like BIOS sorry im noob but i want to learn too


----------



## Wile E (Jun 21, 2007)

Try putting the graphics card in, and using that to do the install.


----------



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Try putting the graphics card in, and using that to do the install.



hmm Nope didn't work either


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 21, 2007)

hmm...did you put the motherboard mounts in the appropriate places? Screw them down, but not too tightly? BIOS is Basic Input/Output System. Its the screen where you can change all kinds of settings. Are the power connectors to the motherboard plugged in? Usually there is a 4pin/8pin connector next to the cpu to go with the main 20/24 pin connector.

EDIT: Also, is the system powering up when you turn it on?


----------



## kieth (Jun 21, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> hmm...did you put the motherboard mounts in the appropriate places? Screw them down, but not too tightly? BIOS is Basic Input/Output System. Its the screen where you can change all kinds of settings. Are the power connectors to the motherboard plugged in? Usually there is a 4pin/8pin connector next to the cpu to go with the main 20/24 pin connector.
> 
> EDIT: Also, is the system powering up when you turn it on?



ok i checked all the connecter and all in their places and BIOS doesn't appear when i run the mother and insert the instaltion disk i just see nuthing on my screen and have no idea why ? :S


----------



## Mediocre (Jun 21, 2007)

post some pics of the connections to your mobo.

Case should have (or come with) a little speaker. Get that plugged in and let us know if it beeps when u turn it on


----------



## kieth (Jun 22, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> post some pics of the connections to your mobo.
> 
> Case should have (or come with) a little speaker. Get that plugged in and let us know if it beeps when u turn it on



Ok thanks agean and i apoloigize because i couldn't reply yesterday but here are some images and hope you can help me please with that this is my only problem and will be very thankfull and will even tell all the people that you are the best forums in the world.
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/2696/s4010023rf5.jpg
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/5012/s4010022lr9.jpg
http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/8865/s4010024pn9.jpg


----------



## kieth (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry for double posting but this time counting on me, any help? anyone knows if i got a cable wrong or so?

Edited:and here is the guide for the motherboard and i checked it and duno if everything ok. 

the manual: http://download.asrock.com/manual/775i65G.pdf

by the way frgot to tell u that i missed 2 cables and have no idea where to plug them in ?
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3305/s4010025mf1.jpg


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 22, 2007)

Nah they arent used since u use IDE. But what graphics card do u have? Fill out your system specs in your CP. Move your TV  tuner to the slot under it because it seems like your graphics card is touching it.


----------



## kieth (Jun 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Nah they arent used since u use IDE. But what graphics card do u have? Fill out your system specs in your CP. Move your TV  tuner to the slot under it because it seems like your graphics card is touching it.



That didn't help but thanks anyway  , any other ideas? or do u guys think that the grapgic's card doesn't work?

And yeh i got RADEON 9550 AGP 256MB GRAPHICS CARD


----------



## Garb3 (Jun 23, 2007)

you might wanna try clearing the cmos to see if that makes a differance (page 9 of the manual item 17)


----------



## kieth (Jun 23, 2007)

Garb3 said:


> you might wanna try clearing the cmos to see if that makes a differance (page 9 of the manual item 17)



there is nuthing in it :S , clearing it from what?


----------



## driver66 (Jun 23, 2007)

kieth said:


> there is nuthing in it :S , clearing it from what?



EEEHHH??? HUH??confused:

Read what he is telling you
Go to that page in your manual and it will explain itself
The CMOS is your bios's memory and settings and yes, u do have a bios lol

"you might wanna try clearing the cmos to see if that makes a differance (page 9 of the manual item 17)"


----------



## Kursah (Jun 23, 2007)

Keith, I recommend you do some more reading and learning. If you can't understand how to hook up your PC you're playing with fire. Do it for your own good, do some searching on google for guides, read some guides here on TPU (I have a few links in my guide, link in my sig that may help you understand some things better, there's a couple links about building PC's and diagnosing why a just built PC won't boot). 

Understand what things are, what they do, how they work, and this will be an easier experience for you, which is the goal here. You can only be helped so much if you know so much, so try to learn more about what you have, read your owner's manual(s) again or until you're blue in the face. If you don't know a term or what something means, search it and find out. Trust me, you'll be more confident and happy that you did!


----------



## kieth (Jun 23, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Keith, I recommend you do some more reading and learning. If you can't understand how to hook up your PC you're playing with fire. Do it for your own good, do some searching on google for guides, read some guides here on TPU (I have a few links in my guide, link in my sig that may help you understand some things better, there's a couple links about building PC's and diagnosing why a just built PC won't boot).
> 
> Understand what things are, what they do, how they work, and this will be an easier experience for you, which is the goal here. You can only be helped so much if you know so much, so try to learn more about what you have, read your owner's manual(s) again or until you're blue in the face. If you don't know a term or what something means, search it and find out. Trust me, you'll be more confident and happy that you did!



Thanks mate and will promise that i will read all the importent guides you got, you guys very helpful and will never ever forget to share my knowlege with you (because i'm going to do IT course next year and programming too) so yeh its long way to go but i will try to look up the forums here (as i got it in my favorites).
Thanks agean and im so sorry to bother you guys because sounds like i annoied you and i am sure that i did because if i were you i will do may be the same.
I hope to see you agean when i learn something and try to share something here because i'm sure i can but need some time to learn somethings.
C ya later.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 24, 2007)

No you didn't annoy at all! But it just helps to have you better understand things in order to implement or act on suggestions we give you for help. The best thing you can do is learn as much as you can, primarily for yourself. You have the ability to solve the issue you have easily yourself if you take some time to sit back and soak in information, understand how things work, understand why, and become confident in what you've learned. All we can hope is that what help we provided was the best we could provide and that it helped you solve your issue.

Good luck with your classes next year and don't be a stranger on TPU!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2007)

I know what he could check.

You have onboard graphics on your motherboard. Set it to disabled in your bios and make your VGA to init the AGP slot first.


Best of luck!


----------

